# Nail Clipping (Drawing)



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not sure who should be credited here, but I thought it's important enough to post and keep looking for the artist to give them the credit they deserve.


----------



## ilovepets (Jul 2, 2012)

great post!


----------



## Bunny Approved (Jul 6, 2012)

Love this! Thanks for posting! Now I just need to know how to get Bunny to keep still long enough and not hate me for pinning him down either.


----------



## IbtX.Swag (Jul 8, 2012)

Very great post. But I won't do it since I might hurt my pet


----------



## stokesr74 (Jul 14, 2012)

nice 1 i do my rabbits nails but they always pull away and cut themselves


----------



## stokesr74 (Jul 14, 2012)

u wont hurt them


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 14, 2012)

Bunny Approved wrote:


> Love this! Thanks for posting! Now I just need to know how to get Bunny to keep still long enough and not hate me for pinning him down either.



I've found wrapping them in a towel works best. With that method I was able to trim both bunnies (neither which like to be held) in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 26, 2012)

With Pipp, a little bunny (and most of the bunnies), I sit and hold her with her back against my chest and her butt resting on my lap (back feet up) and my arm across her chest and I grasp her her paw with my hand and clip away. That works well for the back ones too. But one side is awkward no matter what you do. Best to always have two people. And as the diagram indicates, just frequently cut the tips and its easier. 

This last time I did a combo of the above position and also put her on her back to trance her, or at least get a few seconds of stillness out of her. (She doesn't trance all that easily). 

The bunny burrito method using a towel as a wrap is also good. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## cocorabbit (Jul 26, 2012)

That's a great diagram! I just trimmed coco's and noticed the kwick was almost as long as her nail! 
So we only could trim a bit... but now from the pic I can understand WHY.

Problem is I would love to follow the advice and keep trimming slowly over a few days to get them short, but just not sure Coco will put up with that. 

"Bunny burrito" and a friend (my husband) is the only way we can trim our rabbits nails!


----------



## wenaroo (Aug 11, 2012)

What are the benefits to clipping nails? Itztli's nails don't seem excessively long or sharp to me, maybe because I have tile floors and she likes to "dig" on them. But should I think about trimming anyway?


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Aug 16, 2012)

Clipping a rabbits nails is very beneficial because when their nails are to long it gives them a bit of trouble hopping around.


----------



## cassnessxox (Sep 4, 2012)

What is the best thing to use to clip their nails?


----------



## LiRa92 (Sep 5, 2012)

I still can't do it. I'm afraid of my bun's bite. My finger bleed after my bun bit me for clipping his nails.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 13, 2012)

Ivy, maybe try turning the bun upside down and cradle them like a baby? That's what I did to Cosmo. I cradled him in the crook of my arm and had my mom stabilize him while I clipped his nails. The good thing about bunnies is you can see the Kwik so you don't clip too far.


----------



## toocuteforyou (Sep 15, 2012)

THANK YOUUUU:b


----------



## SaruCharmed (Oct 7, 2012)

My bunny freaks out when I try to flip her on her back, even cradled in my arm. She's pretty new so maybe it'll get better and she won't hate being picked up quite as much... I'm trying to use clicker training and give her a treat when I pick her up so she'll associate it with good things (and not after I put her down cause then she'll just want it to be over.) Hopefully I won't need to clip her nails for a long time and by then I hope she'll let me hold her. Another reason I need to be able to hold her flipped over is so I can properly sex her. I'm still not entirely sure of the sex because she won't stay still long enough.


----------



## Ryan Ron (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi,
Nice diagram and You know guy,Clipping rabbit nails is a daunting task so,keep some specialist or veterianan to clip their nails.As long nails may potentially curl into your rabbit's foot, or they may snag on something and causing great discomfort to your pet.oneclick pets


----------



## SaruCharmed (Oct 13, 2012)

A vet visit costs a lot of money, too much just to clip some nails. I'd rather teach him (it's a boy) to accept it. It actually hasn't taken me long at all to get him comfortable with me and he's even fighting less when I pick him up and I've gotten him to follow a target stick pretty reliably and eventually I'll teach him to let me hold his paw as long as I want and to not be afraid when I clip his nails. I've only had him for almost two weeks so I can't expect it to happen right away.


----------



## Tohkie (Oct 14, 2012)

My bunny's nails are dark and its really hard to see the kwik. Any suggestions?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 14, 2012)

get someone to help you by holding a flashlight up so that it shines through the nails


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 27, 2021)

Nail trimming came up recently and RO participants had Qs about safely clipping somebun's nails. I found this archived post from Pipp. Hope the information is helpful to newbies who recently inquired.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 28, 2021)

Nail clipping (Drawing). March 3, 2012.


----------

